# Airtel internet - Mobile office



## pradeepcec (Mar 11, 2010)

Airtel has some unlimited plans on mobile office for Rs.999, so guys who have no time to browse through PC can go for this plan even though its GPRS.

Here you can use your mobile phone as Modem and browse, only thing you need is a mobile phone having GPRS & data cable.

Check out other plans from airtel on mobile office *here4mobile.in/2010/02/internet-airtel-mobile-office-tariffs/


----------



## tekdude (Mar 11, 2010)

hey dude,

thats a old news.. the new news is, recharge for Rs. 98/-. Get 1 rupee talk time with 2gb downloads for 1 month.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 11, 2010)

airtel sucks ...very costly


----------



## krates (Mar 11, 2010)

450 is unlimited right now

98 2gb for 30 days

19 100 mb in 3 days


----------



## Revolution (Mar 13, 2010)

Airtel sucks .....
I have recharged with Rs. 98/-.
I got Nokia 2700 Classic.
I can only brows pages.
No download or streaming video like youtube.
I hate fcking Airtel......


----------



## Josan (Mar 13, 2010)

I was Using Airtel internet For Free 4 years back When I Was india,Go Search internet im Sure there Will be Some New Hack For That .


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

@ revolution ...try between 1 am to 5 am ..it works...


----------



## netguy (Mar 14, 2010)

Am using AirCel Pocket Internet Rs.97/- card

The speed really good..

I get around 20-25 KBps after 1 am

and most important is that its UL

I Download around 500MB only night times


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2010)

Yesterday I called them up(Airtel CC).
They send me the default settings for my Nokia 2700c.
The guy told me Airtel not supports any kind of Streaming Video.....
What a fcking ISP Airtel......
But not I can download but download speed is pathetic slower than  Aircel.
I will never usu Airtel GPRS.
better will use Aircel they is at least provide streaming video and its  unlimited..........


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 29, 2010)

guyz Vodafone roxs.........i get gr8 speed and stream videos from You tube on my phone instantly !!

although its download cap is 500mb per month for Rs 95/- 

but still the speed FTW !!


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 29, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> guyz Vodafone roxs.........i get gr8 speed and stream videos from You tube on my phone instantly !!
> 
> although its download cap is 500mb per month for Rs 95/-
> 
> but still the speed FTW !!





hw much speed do u get??
it takes my old hutch card around 15 seconds just to load Goole.....

btw..
i am using vodafone (it was Hutch when i got the number) as my network..
the internet speed on my cellphone is very slow..
i mean it literally crawls...

doesnt vodafone have EDGE??
and doesnt EDGE give speeds of upto 384 kbps..??


so what im asking is shuld i change my sim for the new red one..?
i currently have the hutch white one ..


----------



## rrrmanish (Mar 29, 2010)

UNVEILING THE BEST MOBILE INTERNET PLAN

Tata Docomo

Monthly Rental:  *48*
Validity:  *1 Month*

Daily limit(7am-11pm)  *100 Mb*.......enough for general *1* day usage coupled with mild YOUTUBE streaming @ 20 KBPS+

& Every Night you get (11pm-7am):  *2 GB*  (Torrents Zindabad on mobile @ 24 kbps)


if 100 MB daily is not satisfactory one opt for rs 98 rental plan with *200 Mb* daily usage and *4 Gb* night limit!


----------



## tech_sword (Mar 30, 2010)

wat works btwn 1am to 5am?


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> btw..
> i am using vodafone (it was Hutch when i got the number) as my network..



BTW,we using Vodafone(it was "Command" when my father got that).....







rrrmanish said:


> UNVEILING THE BEST MOBILE INTERNET PLAN
> 
> Tata Docomo
> 
> ...



Is 100MB and 2GB cap for daily ?.....
I thought that is for whole month.
Please post the link!


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 30, 2010)

Revolution said:


> BTW,we using Vodafone(it was "Command" when my father got that).....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man this plan rocks if its a daily limit plan ?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 30, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> hw much speed do u get??
> it takes my old hutch card around 15 seconds just to load Goole.....
> 
> btw..
> ...



yeah dude.............vodafone have edge but u need edge enabled mobile to use it...........

i hv N73music edition and i get speed of *30 Kilo Bytes per second ie 256 Kilo bits per second (kbps )* !!

i also have the old one sim card....actually very old........of that Hutch......with orange petals !!

*www.thedf.co.in/images/hutch-logo.gif


and i dont think tht it make any difference !!


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 31, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> yeah dude.............vodafone have edge but u need edge enabled mobile to use it...........
> 
> i hv N73music edition and i get speed of *30 Kilo Bytes per second ie 256 Kilo bits per second (kbps )* !!
> 
> ...




thnx mate i was just confirming bcz my sim services show up as Hutch Plus and not Vodafone Live..


ok..
so hw do i enable edge on my mobile??
im using a samsung galaxy spica i5700..


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 1, 2010)

well get the new settings and then u'll get access point named vodafone live !!

but i dont think it will make any difference !!

and ur samsung galaxy spica i5700 is edge enabled.........and u dont need to enable it ....it will be automaticly in edge mode when connected !!
U'll get a "E" below the Signal Bar !!

like this ::
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_33SFHN24zn8/SOhil_Hx2vI/AAAAAAAAA10/sbKk4ZjF624/s320/screenshot0003da2.jpg


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 1, 2010)

rrrmanish said:


> UNVEILING THE BEST MOBILE INTERNET PLAN
> 
> Tata Docomo
> 
> ...




this is not the daily limit.... its for the whole month...


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 1, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> well get the new settings and then u'll get access point named vodafone live !!
> 
> but i dont think it will make any difference !!
> 
> ...





well then how do i get the new access point settings???
but when i used my 5610 which was EDGE enabled i never saw an "E" below the signal bar...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 1, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> yeah dude.............vodafone have edge but u need edge enabled mobile to use it...........
> 
> i hv N73music edition and i get speed of *30 Kilo Bytes per second ie 256 Kilo bits per second (kbps )* !!
> 
> ...


30Kbps  are you sure, I highly doubt it, can you post a speedtest result here

Btw here are speedtest results from airtel and Docomo

*AIRTEL*
*www.speedtest.net/result/732713377.png

*DOCOMO*

*www.speedtest.net/result/729553424.png


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

damn im trying for hours now..
but still EDGE network isnt coming on my i5700..

i cancelled Vodafone live and then after restarting reactivated it..
it still doesnt come..

went to my wireless settings and selected use only 2g networks but still its not coming..

what seems to be the problem?!?!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2010)

TATA Docomo has no good plan likle Airtel or Aircel.
Docomo giving only 100MB for whole month.....


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

Network (EDGE or GPRS) still not come...

has anyone ever faced??
i have tried everything..

damn..
is this ever going to work?!!?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 2, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> Network (EDGE or GPRS) still not come...
> 
> has anyone ever faced??
> i have tried everything..
> ...



try in settings there must be some option of Mode select........there must be some option with Dual Mode.....try selecting it and restart ur fone and see if anything happens...............


or mayb ur fone running net through EDGE only and u dont knw it !
or may b there is no sign to show abt it and it run via EDGE automatically !! 

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> 30Kbps  are you sure, I highly doubt it, can you post a speedtest result here
> 
> Btw here are speedtest results from airtel and Docomo
> 
> ...



ya sure...........i'll do it when i renew that plan again.........it just finished on 28th March !

i'll be renewing it in 2-3 days ..........then i will post u a speed test pic and a screenshot of internet speed of Connection manager too ! 

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




sachitgul said:


> damn im trying for hours now..
> but still EDGE network isnt coming on my i5700..
> 
> i cancelled Vodafone live and then after restarting reactivated it..
> ...



well i cant seem to find your phone here..........may b vodafone live EDGE is not compatible with ur phone..................

*www.vodafone.in/existingusers/vodafonelive/pages/compatiblephone.aspx


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 2, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> try in settings there must be some option of Mode select........there must be some option with Dual Mode.....try selecting it and restart ur fone and see if anything happens...............
> 
> 
> or mayb ur fone running net through EDGE only and u dont knw it !
> ...





im using a samsung galaxy spica i5700..
its not on that list..


still not having internet on my phone..
damn..
this is irritating..

vodafone is starting to suck for me knw..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> try in settings there must be some option of Mode select........there must be some option with Dual Mode.....try selecting it and restart ur fone and see if anything happens...............
> 
> 
> or mayb ur fone running net through EDGE only and u dont knw it !
> ...


Hmmm Lets see


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 3, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> this is not the daily limit.... its for the whole month...



lol...i download 10gb daily...


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 3, 2010)

whoa guys vodafone download cap increased to 2 gb per month !! 

guys seriously luv it !!
I think it is inc to compete airtel yr !!
Ya and i'll be posting its speed test tomorrox guys
~~cheers~~


----------



## Revolution (Apr 4, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> whoa guys vodafone download cap increased to 2 gb per month !!
> 
> guys seriously luv it !!
> I think it is inc to compete airtel yr !!
> ...



Really ?
I wanna try the speed in my area.
Is there any any cheaper option for that like others ?

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




neerajvohra said:


> lol...i download 10gb daily...



What's ur GPRS plan ?


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 4, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> lol...i download 10gb daily...


^^wot connection do u use.... 10gb in a day....????


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 4, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> ^^wot connection do u use.... 10gb in a day....????



tata wimax 2mbps connection...


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 5, 2010)

@revolution

i dont think there is any alternative.....but ya you could try if any of ur frnd got vodafone connec....and a supported EDGE enabled mobile !!

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/7292/scr0085.th.jpg

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/5359/scr0019.th.jpg

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/4665/scr0018.th.jpg

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/5384/scr0013.th.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

guyz posted the speed of my vodafone connec via EDGE yr................so posted screenshots of connection manager of my phone during downloading !! 

cheers !!


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Me too getting same speed with aircel PI


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh srsly ?
Gud yr but i hv seen that aircel has pathetic speed here in delhi !
Whr u live ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 5, 2010)

i get 1-2Mbps in my nokia xpressmusic 5800 on bsnl 3g


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i get 1-2Mbps in my nokia xpressmusic 5800 on bsnl 3g



kool man !!

wish vodafone brings 3g too............
waiting for final auctions of spectrum of 3g to private players of telecom !!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 6, 2010)

@paper_heart_21

I have Nokia 2700 Classic ATM and I'm going to get a new Vodafone prepaid SIM.
Is my mobile EDGE enable ?
If yes,how to do that ?
But don't the all GPRS tariff of Vodafone Kolkata.....


----------



## Coool (Apr 6, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> oh srsly ?
> Gud yr but i hv seen that aircel has pathetic speed here in delhi !
> Whr u live ?



hyderabad


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 6, 2010)

Revolution said:


> @paper_heart_21
> 
> I have Nokia 2700 Classic ATM and I'm going to get a new Vodafone prepaid SIM.
> Is my mobile EDGE enable ?
> ...



yeah dude i also have one 2700c in home with my mom actually......it runs gprs perfectly due to EDGE !!
try it.........and if u dont have any tariff plan there then u wont be noticing any difference in speed as u wont use it much coz 10p/10kb cos Rs 10/mb which is too costly then

and also 2700c have opera mini built in browser so u may not experience any diff in speed !!

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




Coool said:


> hyderabad



ohk dude...........ENjoy yaar..........!!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any cheap tariff for vodafone like Rs.14/- for aircel.
I wanna try vodafone speed in my area.....


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2010)

Which operators provide EDGE in metro cities ??

Is it possible to know through some reliable website ??


----------



## Revolution (Apr 11, 2010)

Does Vodafone Kolkata has any 2GB GPRS/EDGE plan ???


----------



## easytouch (Apr 11, 2010)

98 RS plan is not bad.I'm using it for the  last 45 days.


----------

